# TiVo HD w/Lifetime



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Selling my TiVo HD with Lifetime service, it has been upgraded with a 2TB hard drive purchased from DVR_DUDE on eBay.
It is clean as a whistle inside and out. It comes with the remote.
$350 obo
Not advertised on eBay yet. I would rather give TC members first shot.. and avoid eBay fee's of course.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No offense but there is no way you're going to get $350 for a lifetime HD unit. They're selling on eBay for $200-250. With the release of the Roamio a LOT of users are upgrading and the market is flooded with HD units. Worse yet when you call to cancel the HD TiVo offers you lifetime for $99 so most of the units have lifetime too.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Joe01880 said:


> Selling my TiVo HD with Lifetime service, it has been upgraded with a 2TB hard drive purchased from DVR_DUDE on eBay.
> It is clean as a whistle inside and out. It comes with the remote.
> $350 obo
> Not advertised on eBay yet. I would rather give TC members first shot.. and avoid eBay fee's of course.


Consider putting it on Craiglist, you might get someone who hasn't been keeping up with prices.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> No offense but there is no way you're going to get $350 for a lifetime HD unit. They're selling on eBay for $200-250. With the release of the Roamio a LOT of users are upgrading and the market is flooded with HD units. Worse yet when you call to cancel the HD TiVo offers you lifetime for $99 so most of the units have lifetime too.


Searching ebay completed items finds a good number of listings selling at $200 with the original 160GB drive. Units in the 1TB range bring around $250-$300. $350 is the high end to expect, but not out of line, there's not many 2TB units listed.

The variables are the extras. Some have all the cables and original box, some further yet have a wifi adapter.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

CrashHD said:


> Searching ebay completed items finds a good number of listings selling at $200 with the original 160GB drive. Units in the 1TB range bring around $250-$300. $350 is the high end to expect, but not out of line, there's not many 2TB units listed.
> 
> The variables are the extras. Some have all the cables and original box, some further yet have a wifi adapter.


I have bid and lost on a few, the most recent closed at $237, plus $15 shipping to me. I purchased a TiVo Premiere instead of adding another TiVoHD but market price is in the $250 - $300 range now in my opinion.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151239633650?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649


----------



## kikalita (Mar 22, 2014)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I have bid and lost on a few, the most recent closed at $237, plus $15 shipping to me. I purchased a TiVo Premiere instead of adding another TiVoHD but market price is in the $250 - $300 range now in my opinion.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151239633650?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649


Agree. I've been glued to eBay the last week in search of a Series 3 or an HD and this is what I've seen them going for.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

kikalita said:


> Agree. I've been glued to eBay the last week in search of a Series 3 or an HD and this is what I've seen them going for.


Have you been keeping an eye on Craigslist as well?


----------



## kikalita (Mar 22, 2014)

unitron said:


> Have you been keeping an eye on Craigslist as well?


Yes, the prices here are ridiculous for some reason. I've found zilch.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

kikalita said:


> Yes, the prices here are ridiculous for some reason. I've found zilch.


Where is "here"?


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

I have one up there for sale at $250


----------

